# How do these single shots look?



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey guys,

Looking for some opinions and also help (I think!)

I drink my espresso shots with milk (flat white), and have never really bothered tasting the espresso I've made until recently. Why? Because I've recently got back into obsessing over this stuff and watching people pour shots, taste them and then comment on how they taste "sweet, nutty and chocolatey" etc and I wondered if mine did.

So I've got our my Red Brick Espresso from Square Mile (15 days after roast date), put 10g in the single basket and have been making my shots as normal (they taste great in milk) but then also sipping the espresso. Ugh - sour (or bitter?) but definitely not sweet, nutty or anything else people describe their shots as. The only tasting note I'm getting close to on the packet is Orange - a massively unripe one!

Do I just not have a sophisticated enough palette?

I've just done a couple of shots for you guys to take a look at on my Barista Express:

*Shot 1:*

Grind size: 6
Time: 25 seconds for 20g






Thoughts? Too fast...too slow? Just crap all overall?


----------

